# Wow! Check this out..



## nvthis (Sep 10, 2009)

*Package Includes:*

1x 1,000W Metal Halide Bulb
1x 1,000W High Pressure Sodium Bulb
1x 1,000W Digital Electronic Ballast
1x 6" Air Cooled Reflector Hood
1x Ceramic Socket
1Set Hi-Low Yoyo Reflector Hanging kit
1x US Standard Plug Adaptor
1x Free Timer
All that and tempered glass for $350 and free shipping too?

I don't recognize the brand. Anyone familar?

If it is good, what a steal!! Almost sounds too good Gotta wonder what the catch is....

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/1000-WATT-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-6in-AIR-COOLED-HOOD_W0QQitemZ290342938858QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4399c9a8ea&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------



## nvthis (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah, well here's the free shipping. $40 standard..

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/1000-WATT-HPS-MH-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-6in-AIR-COOLED-HOOD_W0QQitemZ180403915210QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a00e949ca&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd sell you all hydro-farm stuff. Same parts. 200$. And Im making 50$.

craigslist.com 

I just got a 1k wt hps bulb (new), HF 6 inch hood, mag. ballast, 3 sockets, 5 mounts, 20lb bag of charcoal, 18 in7800k lamp, and a 200$ electronic co2 controller w/o the timer for.....


150$ 

All works good....2 rooms? yep 

crazy fools on CL....kid gave me a warranty. Said bring it back if it dont work!


----------



## nvthis (Sep 10, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> crazy fools on CL....kid gave me a warranty. Said bring it back if it dont work!


 
lol nice!

CL is pretty limited up here in NorCal. See some good stuff every once in a blue moon but not like down there. Y'all get pages and pages of new stuff everyday. Crazy. Wish I could tap into that.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 10, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> lol nice!
> 
> CL is pretty limited up here in NorCal. See some good stuff every once in a blue moon but not like down there. Y'all get pages and pages of new stuff everyday. Crazy. Wish I could tap into that.


UPS.


Have em ship it!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 10, 2009)

I prefer www.plantlightinghydroponics.com. By far the best prices I have found on lights, and my stuff basically arrives next day.


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 12, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> UPS.
> 
> 
> Have em ship it!


most people on craigslist don't ship stuff in my experience. i even had to meet one guy 25 minutes after i called him because he said that was the ONLY time he could do it. lol turned out he was going on vacation.

got a 600 watt Sumaster Super HPS light for 25 bucks from him though, so no complaints. i saved like 55 bucks through craigslist and i'm looking out for a ballast right now too. there are a surprising number of lights for sale around my area, and it's really good because you're not getting grow supplies shipped right to YOUR front step. 

look around craigslist long enough and you can find the deal you're looking for.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2009)

I got a Hydrofarm 400W MH with an air cooled hood at a yard sale for $20 last weekend.  It was a storage shed sale.  I don't think the people doing the sale even knew what it was.  I bought it for the hood.  I will most likely sell the ballast and bulb on CL.  I love great deals.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

craiglist  ROCKS!!!!  I got  my  1000MH  cool tube..36  inch  carbon  filter  and 1000hps..Kid need to tear down and sell fast..he got scared when  they started flower..lol...i stole them  for 150 dollars..Ameican


----------

